# What are your thoughts on 3050 tube



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

First tried it about 6 months ago after a few people had last comment on it. Easy draw weight than 1745 and boy it sends 8mms steel fast, however it is noisy compared to other tubes which was a big turn off for me. I shoot bareback style and over the last few months 3050 has real grown on me to the point where I take it out all the time now. I use a 14" single loop mainly shooting 8mm steels and 10mm clay balls, however I have used 8mms leads on occasion and have been very impressed. In the last few weeks I have put a few 10mms leads out and was quite shocked at how far it would send them and their impacted????. Longevity so far seems good well over 500 shots with no sign of damage or dip in performance.
3050 seems to me to be well behaved and versatile tube. In the future I will be looking to try 1/4" leads but am still looking for a mould at the minute, don't know about cold weather performance but will find out in coming months????


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Well when you start talking about 3050 you have come to the right guy ;- )

Years ago I tried 3050 and I thought it was the worst stuff I ever shot ---- that was because I bought a very bad batch and it left a real sour taste in my mouth. A year ago or so I tried it again and it was a totally different animal. it is now one of my favorite tubes for 1/4" and 5/16" in a single configuration and is great for 3/8" in a pseudo or looped config. The amber tube I'm getting from Slingshooting.com in 3050 is very, very good !

Being the walls are thin it is nice to pull back and it is FAST. I get a taste over 300fps with 1/4" and in the 280's with 5/16". My active length is 6"+ and my draw in a shade over 32" so my elongation factor is around 530%. 3050 Is my main tube for small ball although 1030 single is fun for 1/4" at around 265fps.

Yes, I'm a huge fan of 3050, but like you said because of the larger then average ID the tube is noisier than 1636, 2040, 1842 and 1745 but I can very well live with that. I just made six more sets of 3050 for my shooting bag yesterday and stored it away.

Here is one of my third Gen Chinese wire slings (Cheapo's) with single 3050's on it ... like I said it REALLY sends 1/4" and 5/16" steel very, very well ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

After a month of not shooting i walked across our company parking lot, into a tree covered area, and fired off two shots using 5/16" steel at a tree some 30+ yards across the roadway ... those 5/16" steels flew like bullets ..... using 3050 singles to propel the steel --- a nice pull to my anchor and a very fast retraction rate --- the 5/16" steel flew on a tight rope to its intended target, I was happy ;- )

wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Dammit? I was perfectly happy with my 1842 to shoot 5/16" Steel. Now you got me thinking about this 3050 I do like the thin walls I wonder if it would last as long since the walls are thin? I might have to pick some up the next time I order from China. It does look intriguing for sure.

Cheers


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

1842 sends 5/16" very fast, but I get bad hand slap as 1842 is overkill for 5/16" and maybe 3/8" too.

wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I have not found hand slap to be a problem at all for me with 1842 and 5/16 Steel. I definitely like how fast it goes towards the target. Wish I had a crow now to see what speed the 5/16 was moving.

So 3050 and 1632 should be about the same power? I find 1632 is a little slow for 5/16 with a straight tube set-up, but works great for BB's they just rip in so fast.

Cheers


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vince4242 said:


> I have not found hand slap to be a problem at all for me with 1842 and 5/16 Steel. I definitely like how fast it goes towards the target. Wish I had a crow now to see what speed the 5/16 was moving.
> 
> So 3050 and 1632 should be about the same power? I find 1632 is a little slow for 5/16 with a straight tube set-up, but works great for BB's they just rip in so fast.
> 
> Cheers


Have never shot 1632, only 1636, and in a looped config, sends 5/16" like a bullet, Will be using looped 1636 for 3/8" in one of my set ups although I could use 2040 if I wanted also.

wll


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Never used the 1636, the 1632 feels really good for clay and BB's in the straight set up at a 32-inch draw. I tried shooting BB's with 1030 straight and I just wasn't getting as much speed out out of it as the 1632. I'm only looking at about a 4½ pound draw with the 1632 for my BB's and clay.

These tubes are not easy to pin down exactly what they're good for, I guess it all depends on whether they're looped or pseudo tapered or straight and draw length etc etc.


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

Just got a chronograph in the last few weeks and have been trying it out first with frameless bareback style and the with a frame. Frameless style were all cut to the same length (but are not totally maxw out) only the Orange dub dub had a different pouch due to shooting larger ammo. Air temperature in first day was 13'c.

Looped 1632 8mm steel 223 fps
8mm lead 211 fps
10mm lead 171 fps

Single 1745 8mms steel 232 fps
8mm lead 216 fps
10mm lead 182 fps

Single 3050 8mm steel 226 fps
8mm lead 213 fps
10mm lead 185 fps

Single Orange 8mm lead 213 fps
10mm lead 200 fps
Even thou it may seem or feel that some of the tubes are sending ammo faster there is little difference with the smaller ammo.

Next test air temperature 10'c using frame.
Normal draw. Max draw

Looped 1632 8 steel 219 fps 229 fps
Single 3050 8 steel 239 fps 255 fps
Single 3050 10 lead 180 fps 191 fps
BSB .9 20/25 10 lead. 213 fps
Simpleshot black band 10 lead 203 fps
Orange dub dub 10 lead 205 fps

3050 shows some good figure for and easy draw weight.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Devon minnow said:


> Just got a chronograph in the last few weeks and have been trying it out first with frameless bareback style and the with a frame. Frameless style were all cut to the same length (but are not totally maxw out) only the Orange dub dub had a different pouch due to shooting larger ammo. Air temperature in first day was 13'c.
> 
> Looped 1632 8mm steel 223 fps
> 8mm lead 211 fps
> ...


Devon, what is your draw length and what was you active length ? You are shooting at 55 deg F, if you were shooting at temps a bit warmer I'm sure you would probably pick up another 15-20 fps !!

Yes, I have been using 3050 singles for 5/16" (8mm) and have found it relatively easy pulling and fast. I have been using it for 1/4" steel also. My draw is 32-33" and my active is just over 6", so my elongation factor is ~530% I'm a big fan of this tube, the ONLY thing I don't care for is it is a bit louder then my other small ID tubes, but I can life with that ;- )

wll


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

wll. Pretty much the same as you. When shooting bareback style I cut a 14” length of tubing, lose maybe 3/4”-1” when tying on pouch. For frames around 6- 6.5” depending on tubes and tie to pouch and gypsy tabs. Draw length around 32” for bareback style and


----------



## Devon minnow (Apr 2, 2017)

34 for frame


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Ya, our draws are pretty much the same. I went to work today and fired a 5/16" (8mm) at a tree some 27 yards away and and put a good smack on it ... ammo flew straight, no softballs for sure ;- ) Temp was 67 deg F

wll


----------

